# Deepings CANCELLED



## 96097

Hi all

Original post seems to have disappeared, so here are the details for this one:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=98

Any questions, please post here, or pm me. Thanks

Sharon


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Hello Sharon

I am back to work a week on Monday and so once I have my new shift pattern (yuk) will be able to confirm. It will be great to see you and Keith again.

Russell


----------



## 96097

Hi Russell

Fingers crossed you can make it!!

Sharon


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Sharon,

Although it's right on our doorstep, (literally :lol: ), we will be attending the Land Rover meet at Manby.

Sorry,  

J & R.


----------



## 96097

Hi Jock and Rita

Yes, I remember you saying that in deleted post - hope to catch up with you soon, maybe another of the meets?

Sharon


----------



## vicdicdoc

I wanted to attend but got the dreaded dentist :animalbeaver: :sad2: :sad3: 

Sharon - have you noticed that both you & I are the only ones to have avitars which are true representations & look like us :wink:


----------



## 96097

Lol Vic!!!!!!!!!

:hathat8: :hathat8: :hathat8: 


Sharon


----------



## 88927

:lol: :lol: Vic
What sort of excuse is that???? We ain't Liz Air you know :lol: :lol: 
Just come along and I will do the dental work mate :lol: :lol: Fully qualified :roll: :roll: and we can do a risk assessment first (not that it will alter the way I do it :wink: :wink: )
Drag yerself down there man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keith


----------



## 96097

Hi All

Again, just bringing this one to the top - anyone who fancies a relaxing weekend with a bbq, please see meet details in diary........

Sharon


----------



## 88927

Hi steles
Have confirmed you on this meet as requested :lol: :lol: 
See you there

Keith


----------



## steles

many thanks, Keith. Looking forward to it.
S&L


----------



## 103625

Hi Sharon
Just to bring you back up again and to say we wouldn't mind some of that be nice to meet you and keith again 

sending you a pm
cheers Tony


----------



## 96097

Hi Tony

That would be great. Have sent you a pm.

Sharon


----------



## 96097

Hi all

For those of you unconfirmed, could you please let me know if you wish to 'go green' and I will get Keith on to it!!

Still places left if you wish to join us for a relaxing weekend - hopefully a sunny one, there can't be that much rain left.......

Sharon


----------



## 88927

Thought I would just pop this back up again as it is not given a header because there are two meets at the same time, so if you are interested in this one please let us know :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 88927

Still got room on this one, they can take RVs as well......

Keith


----------



## 96097

Geo, Keith will confirm you as requested :lol: :lol: 

Sharon

PS have you seen the Virginia Lake meet in Sept yet?


----------



## 88927

Hi Geo
Confirmed mate :lol: :lol: 
Not long to wait now :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Ps There is still room if anyone fancies a quite weekend away, so please put your names down, the weather WILL be glorious :lol:


----------



## 96097

I see from the following link that it is quiz night on Sat.........

http://www.totaltravel.co.uk/link.asp?fid=606026

Sharon


----------



## 96097

Hi All

Just checked the weather for the weekend - Metcheck says sunshine and warm, with the odd shower......

Sharon


----------



## 88870

Hi Sharon! 

Weather has said warm, sunny and showers for most of the week here, but we still have standing water on our current campsite and thats on top of a hill!

I have my fingers crossed for the weekend  

Leigh


----------



## 88927

And all the animals entered two by two.......................
We will have a great time whatever :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LittleKath00

Hi all.
Just got back from France and seen this posting. I know it is past the closing date but you do look as if there could still be room. If you have room for one small one (32 ft RV) could you let us know as we would like to come.

Kath, Keith and Farhan.


----------



## 96097

Hi Kath Keith and Farhan

Yes, I am sure they will have pitches available. If you can give them a call in the morning and book a pitch - they will prob ask for a fiver deposit via credit card - then we would love to see you again.

Then let me know here and add your name to meets diary ;0)

Sharon


----------



## LittleKath00

OK,
All booked in. See you there.
Kath & Keith


----------



## 96097

LittleKath00 said:


> OK,
> All booked in. See you there.
> Kath & Keith


That's great. See you there!

Sharon


----------



## 88927

Not long to go now :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97993

Keith, have gone through my manual from front to back, Cant find Tyre pressures to make RV float 8O any ideas
Geo


----------



## 88927

Thinking outside the box is what need you to do Geo :lol: :lol: 
Make sure all windows and doors are firmly shut and locked. Hold breath for long periods of time, possibly improvise with a snorkel :roll: TomTom will be useless so just whistle a loud blast and listen for the returning sound for directions, stop quickly if sound comes back really fast :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I will set up a homing beacon to help :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 96097

Hi there

I have just spoken to the site and they have confirmed that there are no access problems due to heavy rainfall, and the site is dry - no puddles.....

If you wish to contact them prior to setting off, here are the numbers:

01778 344335
07958 185934

Look forward to seeing you there! (I don't think we will need suncream for this one)

Sharon


----------



## 88927

This meet has just been cancelled by the site. 
Deepings has just called to say that they are flooded and cannot accept us this weekend. We have called all the attendees to let them know the bad news.
Sorry about this but it is out of our control, who could believe this at the beginning of July????
We are so ticked off 

Keith


----------



## 98585

Should have got a clue from the name of the site keith  So are you inviting everyone round to your gaff then?


----------



## 88927

We have some room if you want to come over mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## steles

Sharon and Keith
Thanks for phoning and posting, though sorry to hear the news. would you believe had just finished packing the van and the sun had come out! still weather forecast is pretty dire, so perhaps for the best, although shame all your hard work organising it was for nowt.
Have a good weekend all, whatever you do..
Lesley


----------



## 97993

Sooooooooooooooo Sorry Deepend 8O is cancelled The Rv is packed Fueled and Beered, Clear the runway One Rv Incoming Eta Mid/Late afternoon
Geo


----------



## 88927

Tunnel lights are on, you are green for a landing :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Rapide561

*Weather*

Hi

Still mostly closed off at Boroughbridge too. So I can't invite you for a coffee!

Russell


----------



## LadyJ

Why don't you all head to Manby there is plenty of room there and all on hardstanding :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 96097

Nice idea Jac, but Manby is too far for us, which is why I chose Deepings.
Oh well, back to the drawing board.......

Sharon


----------



## LadyJ

Can't blame me for trying :lol: I know i'm very trying :lol: This blooming weather is getting on my nerves is it ever going to stop raining  :roll: its spoiling all our fun.


Jac


----------



## LittleKath00

Thanks for the phone call Sharon.
I managed to catch Keith. He had just filled up and set off, so he was able to turn around at the first roundabout.
What a shame about this weekend. But never mind there WILL be others.
Hope to see you all soon.
Little Kath


----------

